# My Project D - After 8 Months in 2009 Final [TW]



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

First of all, I wish everyone Merry X'mas and a great New Year ahead.
I'm in Taiwan and the weather just fine for our little guys. 

After 8 Months for my project D. There are some progress and believed the environment
is getting stable and mature. If ask me the most difficult or critical part to have the hobby
I'll say that are "Food, Plant, and Clean" Which the little frogs are more easy to take care.
And thanks for them in this year. 

So, Let me update some progress of it. In these period, I didn't change a lot about the 
decoration of the viv. There are some woods fallen due to wrong design with the weight
carry after water gathering in the bromeliad. So, I lefe it without change. But also the 
planting is the hard one due to the light is not enough and the high humidity in the viv
cause some damage (Dead or wrong growing rate), So, I move some plant around 4 months
after the viv been structured. "Just change some location or clean up some dead leaves"

so, Here u go..
This is the entrance of my frog room :









My sister in law bought this in Japan for me. 









Opening the door, all the stuff inside are almost the same, but the ground parts I've
add on 8 vivs for young and new frogs like a nursery. 








And I've ask to build a hydrant in the room, in order to doing things easily.

First view update : (A bit different from before)


















The Roof side I've designed the conceal storage. To use the limited space in the room.

See from the room : 










Left Top site : These 4 tanks lives in 4 species 
(R. Lamasi, Reticulatus) & (O. Pumilio - Nancy, Blue)









When I taking the picture, just hit on the time misting.. SO, I've also take some picture of it
for comparision. 









These 2 are for R. Reticulatus and D. Tin








In the viv for Tin, 3 bromeliad are dead due to some illness seens the temperature and humidity are too high...So, I pull out them and planing some new after 2 months. To kill 
some virus if any. (via some products)

The left one is for R. Reticulatus. 










Continue -------------------


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

Following the above : 

This is the middle side, and some woods fallen to change something inside, 
Some plants are dead, but some are live well... I didn't change the plants 
or add new but just change the location of it to adjust they to suit for the 
environment around July. So far it seems fine, Frogs are breeding as well. 









Up side are for Pumilios down side for leucomelas. *I love to see them in group and 
Male fight with each other or female chasing the males around the viv. It's lots fun..



















When Misting : 









The Above side for 4 Pumilio : O. Eldorado, Bastimentos, Nancy, Guarumo










The Grond line are for youngs, some tadpoles I'll direct put them into the viv for them to grow up if they pass the life test...









This is the example : These 3 childs are ready to explore the new world..











Continue -------------------------


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh.........my.............god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I concur. Very beautiful setup.


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

After the last misting in a day. It's close to the light out time, 
They love to show off or looking for things to eat before the sleeping time.....

Here are some of them ~
Seeing the mirror ... doubt now 









But food is everything, just caught a springtail ~









She Also love the meal : 










Nancy are hiding to call the female : 


















He is also calling. (This Tank the Bromeliad got the parasite, so..I plan to move the plants
for some time then place the whole new one. However, I found they are breeding there, so
I think maybe after 2~3 months, I'll change it)









Close Up 










Some other frogs... will try post in the near future..
====================================================================

In the other side of the viv's wall. Some parts of it. 
Here is the storage that I design for the most important "Food & Nutritions..."
I've remove the door in right side, for easy operating. 









The upper side are the food containers and also the powder medicines, tools that I usually used. 









toys that I like~~











So, This are some update for my project. In the end of this year, I think basically they
are moving smooth. The difficult time is the summer time in Taiwan. Due to the Temperature are usually high around 32~35'C. So, most of the people here need to think
about the way to cool down the environment. And need to think about the heating system
in the winter time. And Sometimes I've left for trip exceed 10 days. then Fruitfly will become
the problem as well. But I've overcome it with some procedure and work meanwhile some help from a friend here. So, it's more easy now...
However, I think..... To keep the environment clean and smooth meanwhile clean out 
the fruitfly escape from the viv, and the cleaness in the viv... are the parts very hard 
to maintain. It requires a well design system and the stability of ourselves.

So, I'm happy to sit in the room and hope to share the happiness with you in the year 2009.

Hope you have a great frog Year 2010 !!


Eric Chang


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Really nice setups! That's the first time I heard anyone referring to their pumilio males fighting as "fun" though lol, it can lead to stress and/or deaths pretty quickly right?!


----------



## dkk08 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantastic looking frog room Eric! Care to share how much you spend on the whole project?


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Really nice setups! That's the first time I heard anyone referring to their pumilio males fighting as "fun" though lol, it can lead to stress and/or deaths pretty quickly right?!


Thanks for your remind!
^ ^YES.. for Pumilios for sure.. I've only got one experience to put one pumilio specie 
2 male together ... and they are working fine...because they grow up from child 
together..

: ) what I say is Leuc. in the midde viv. They live in group... so, fighting (Male/Male or 
Female/ Female) is normal to see.. but they have good attitude "Not too aggressive" 
So, they are living there fine and looks happy , 4/6 of them are breeding...


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

dkk08 said:


> Fantastic looking frog room Eric! Care to share how much you spend on the whole project?


Hi Dkk, 
Actually, I didn't calculate..but what I know is very ecomonic way.
The tank are most critical part. So, find a tank supplier base on the 
design to do...But costs not much,Then...most of them are "Time.." 
cause everything made by yourself. 
Frog is really costs due to our price is 2~2.5 times normally than the price you know. 
Meanwhile, compare to our GDP, GNP which we are also lower...
So, .....

But if you ask about the tanks.. per tank with 60*45*45 cm are around 80~100 USD. 
Others are really depends. But I'd rather lack of it if I didn't found things I like, 
cause the space are really limited here, especially you want to have this hobby in your Home. 
Cheers!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess you didn't take pics of the tank construction process?


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I guess you didn't take pics of the tank construction process?


YES! u r right ! ... that's just like everyone have. Plants,Substrates, and dust....
and I've used my time after work. Sometimes feel tired..so, took me Around 1.5 Months


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

You were a huge inspiration to me diving into this hobby. Great work. I love it. Please keep updating!


----------



## dkk08 (Aug 24, 2009)

eric2_chang said:


> Hi Dkk,
> Actually, I didn't calculate..but what I know is very ecomonic way.
> The tank are most critical part. So, find a tank supplier base on the
> design to do...But costs not much,Then...most of them are "Time.."
> ...


Hi Eric, I know what you mean as I'm from Singapore, space is really a big problem especially when we want to do it in our homes. But I guess the price excluding all the external factors are cheaper in terms of livestocks but materials and tank wise I gues its about the same.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice, so clean... I like that doormat lol, wish I had a door that led to a room like that.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I remember when you first posted images of these tanks some months ago.

Nice to see them again, they look fantastic, particularly the Leuc tank, stunning.

Welldone and I'm very happy everythings going good for you.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

WOW I love it! beautiful vivs. I especially like the large leucomelas viv.
I really like how clean and presentable the room is.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

This has to be one of the best display rooms ever. Very well done and classy looking.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for the update!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW....Looks real nice. Now for the question, For the front of your tanks, whats the width between the glass? I guess you never had a problem with the frogs escaping but I was just curious.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!! great project and time well spent!!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! By far one of the most beautiful frog rooms that I have seen, ever! Nice frogs too!


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

dkk08 said:


> Hi Eric, I know what you mean as I'm from Singapore, space is


^ ^Yes, I believe you and me are facing the same environment. 
So, if we've lots hobby or lots species wanna have but we only have the 
limited space we and also need to care about our family's thinking....
Then we've to compromise...for many things..
But fortunately !! ... We've Passion......

Thanks for all, I should be able to update more after getting stable...
And appreciated if you like the feeling...

Hope to learn more from you and the little frogs in the next new year!! ~


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you post a video?


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

*(New Update -Feb9 2010) My Project D - After 8 Months in 2009 Final [TW]*

Got some new update for my project D. 
Though it's not a frog viv. However, still under my original plan...
So, ^ ^ just give some update for all..... 

** 
This time as my project spirit.. keep everything looks clean and simple, therefore, take the most advantage from ADA and some design of mine. **


Material Preparation Ready .. Most of it are my collection of ADA.









Materials 









Materials










After 5 Hours work, including the all the planting stuff...
And then .... 7 days later ...





























Still take 3-4 months to be mature with all the status of plants. 
So, I hope I can provide some update later on. 
With the standard Aqua Tank Photographing way...in stead of this kindda quick shot.

My Project D update 
Share with you --- Cheers!

Eric Chang


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you planning on putting fish in there? if so what kind?

Oh and very beautiful work !


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

nathan said:


> Are you planning on putting fish in there? if so what kind?
> 
> Oh and very beautiful work !


YES!... But it will be depends on 1~1.5month later 
after I saw the plants growup and present the color that they should be. 
Then decide which kind fish to put in to suit the feeling.... ^ ^ .. 
Some Order Characiformes or FamilyLebiasinidae are in my list... 
Any good suggestion ??


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

ERIC 
you setup are amazing ~~~~~看到牙都掉了 ( JAW DROPPING　GOOD)

dame now i wish im in tw to visit ur place now

is that 60 gal ada? and ada solaris light ~?


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

bakaichi said:


> ERIC
> you setup are amazing ~~~~~看到牙都掉了 ( JAW DROPPING　GOOD)
> 
> dame now i wish im in tw to visit ur place now
> ...


HIHI bakaichi ^ ^.. tks.. not at all... just like a newbie..

Yeah, that's 90*45*45cm 10mm ADA. Light is Grand Solar 1 yes..
Pretty nice to use with some control..

I bet you must be a fan of Amano as well...哈哈!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

eric2_chang said:


> YES!... But it will be depends on 1~1.5month later
> after I saw the plants growup and present the color that they should be.
> Then decide which kind fish to put in to suit the feeling.... ^ ^ ..
> Some Order Characiformes or FamilyLebiasinidae are in my list...
> Any good suggestion ??


In one of the stores I worked at we had a couple tanks like yours. One was for saltwater, clams, and the other was for freshwater. The only problem we had was with the water level that high and no lid alot of different fish jumped out.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great work, what kind of lighting are you using on the tank?


----------



## dkk08 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Eric Very nice! Getting prepared for the ADA Contest?


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

jealous doesn't even begin to describe this. AMAZING! great work. Do you contract out?


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

eric2_chang said:


> HIHI bakaichi ^ ^.. tks.. not at all... just like a newbie..
> 
> Yeah, that's 90*45*45cm 10mm ADA. Light is Grand Solar 1 yes..
> Pretty nice to use with some control..
> ...


naaa my brother is a big fan before..

so big that he become the supplier in Canada for 1 year 
but the market here for fish supply is slow and you cant really mark up much on ADA equpitment.


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

*HA.. actually, I didn't aware that many of you will notice the Aqua stuff 
in Dendroboard*, since this just one of my project that want to complete 
so I try post if this won't get some conflict with the forum rule. 
That's cool *bakaichi* u & ur brother are doing that biz, cause my friend are doing
that the same several years ago (Not official dealer). The reason is that we 
don't really like the one dealing the biz in Taiwan now (Still now), Cause I don't 
think they are really care about push it to the nature lover in taiwan, instead of
only thnik about how much $$........ maybe that's biz, everywhere is the same...
But anyway, I envy you  ~~~

*Hi Julio*, The lights for Frogs are T5, some of it are high lumen. and some I use lower. Some are 6000K, some use 3200K. Both are doing good ... But in the future,
I'm planning to change to all energy saving one, 120cm 28W will be fine and easy to use.

In the Aquarium. I ust ADA Grand Solar 1...the lght just like the most of HQI stuff. 
we've to control the water and plants condition in the 1st 1~2 month period. 
since plants needs to get used to the light different, in order to grow normally 
with color and shape. due to the high penetration light and slower plants adaption
time. So alga may happen during these time before the aquarium condition goes to balance. And the light are HQI 8000K 150W *1 with 2 PL 36W 8000K (Could control standalone) It is said more nature feeling with the color present. 
I feel the same way..... In the overall I like the light. 
However, it's expensive with the design and adapter...

I'm planning to use a LED design light especially for Aquarium. I'll try share that 
if I got the customized one some day. 


Cheers~


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

nathan said:


> In one of the stores I worked at we had a couple tanks like yours. One was for saltwater, clams, and the other was for freshwater. The only problem we had was with the water level that high and no lid alot of different fish jumped out.


Yes!! thank a lot for the remind, I got the same problems before. 
And solve with some water control and fish pickup. 
I won't choice those too agressive in territorial and swin in high level of the water one.
......some FamilyLebiasinidae from Brazil I want to choice. Thanks again! I may order a 
glass maybe 5cm width for rim cover if this still happen. 
use the metal adaptor provided with the tank. ^ ^ Thanks again...
and reminds me to consider it clrefully.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

My jealousy rears it's ugly green head!  VERY VERY nice work!


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

bakaichi said:


> naaa my brother is a big fan before..
> 
> so big that he become the supplier in Canada for 1 year
> but the market here for fish supply is slow and you cant really mark up much on ADA equpitment.



haha. crazy i bought many ada products from him. His name Eugene? Small world. Too bad he couldnt keep it going. Hows he doing?

Sry for going OT.

Anyways. You wanted some sugguestions for fish.. green tetras neons. They are a great schooling fish and are one the smaller side. As for your tanks. What kinda drainage are you using? oh. and its a mistking system yes?

Great looking tanks and space man. Keep it up.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Great looking frogroom!!!



Todd


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

This room is EPIC! I love the construction. What type of wood did you use for the construction of the cabinetry?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Just noticed this one... that room is a total stunner.


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm actually a bit aroused.... that is unbelievable. BEAUTIFUL enclosures. The whole room is extraordinary.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That is without a doubt one of the best frog rooms I have seen. Clean. Streamlined. No racks. Looks like a display in a quality zoo.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

jacobi said:


> That is without a doubt one of the best frog rooms I have seen. Clean. Streamlined. No racks. Looks like a display in a quality zoo.


Even better, no hybrids


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Good point. Why do zoos do that???


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Rhetorical question... I dont wanna hijack this thread.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Stunning. Probably one of the nicest frog rooms I have ever seen. I aspire to do something like this one day!


----------



## phantasmal1 (Nov 23, 2011)

i know im like 2 years late :L ha but this is amazing  any updates ?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope Eric still has his frogs ... he hasn't been on this site since 7/2011


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow a frog room that's not a mess!
You my friend have stile.


----------



## eric2_chang (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you All~~~
yeah ~ still keep the room in my house ~~ 
But just started some new stuff and preparing my shop about Aquarium design recently ^ ^ ~~ So it's been a while that I haven't log in to check. 
But all the frogs are amazing from all members here ~ just love it.











www.facebok.com/urofarmfans
Uro Farm


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! We expect new updates and pics!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW. Now THAT'S a frog room!!!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Are these tanks still running? These tanks were a huge inspiration to make my racks nice and clean like this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

